# Is it possible to hide threads?



## skribs (Jul 19, 2019)

I can put posters on ignore if I don't want to see what they say.  There are a few threads that are going on right now, which I'd like to excuse myself from and the best way is if I could just hide the thread.  Is there a way to do that?


----------



## Danny T (Jul 19, 2019)

skribs said:


> I can put posters on ignore if I don't want to see what they say.  There are a few threads that are going on right now, which I'd like to excuse myself from and the best way is if I could just hide the thread.  Is there a way to do that?


How about just don't click on the thread. ???


----------



## skribs (Jul 19, 2019)

Danny T said:


> How about just don't click on the thread. ???



Tried that.  Ran into a PEBCAK error.


----------



## Dirty Dog (Jul 19, 2019)

No. You'll have to use some of the self discipline you ought to have gained by now to just not click on the thread.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Jul 19, 2019)

skribs said:


> Tried that.  Ran into a PEBCAK error.


I feel that pain. In the past, some of the times I've put folks on ignore was simply to make it easier to resist replying. Unfortunately, there's no equivalent crutch for an entire thread.


----------



## skribs (Jul 19, 2019)

gpseymour said:


> I feel that pain. In the past, some of the times I've put folks on ignore was simply to make it easier to resist replying. Unfortunately, there's no equivalent crutch for an entire thread.



Unfortunately, there's a "show ignored content" button.

Probably shouldn't have told you that.


----------



## Danny T (Jul 19, 2019)

skribs said:


> Tried that.  Ran into a PEBCAK error.


Okay you got me.
I don’t know that means. I assume it’s an acronym but...??? It’s not one in my vocabulary.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Jul 19, 2019)

skribs said:


> Unfortunately, there's a "show ignored content" button.
> 
> Probably shouldn't have told you that.


Oh, I found that pretty quickly. Fortunately, I'm not very attentive to details, and often just didn't notice it as I was browsing threads.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Jul 19, 2019)

Danny T said:


> Okay you got me.
> I don’t know that means. I assume it’s an acronym but...??? It’s not one in my vocabulary.


"Problem Exists Between Chair And Keyboard" - in other words, human error.


----------



## skribs (Jul 19, 2019)

Danny T said:


> Okay you got me.
> I don’t know that means. I assume it’s an acronym but...??? It’s not one in my vocabulary.



Gerry got it, it's a term we use in IT when the problem with the computer is not the fault of the computer.  For example, if I can't get to Google because I spelled it Goggle, that's not a problem with the Internet, it's a PEBCAK error.  (Although I think you can get to Google that way because too many people did that).

Another fun one is an ID-10-T error.  You say "I-D-ten-T" but you really mean ID10T or "idiot".  I was telling another student of mine that I had an ID10T error, and she asked what it was, so I told her to write it down.  She wrote "IDTENT".


----------



## Deleted member 39746 (Jul 19, 2019)

Wait, so what does ignore actually ignore?       Is it just posts?  

Is it kind of like discords block then, where their post is still there but you have to opt in to see it?


----------



## Dirty Dog (Jul 19, 2019)

Rat said:


> Wait, so what does ignore actually ignore?       Is it just posts?
> 
> Is it kind of like discords block then, where their post is still there but you have to opt in to see it?



Yes. You ignore a person, meaning you won't see any of their posts. You can opt to stop ignoring them at any time, or you can opt to see specific posts.
You cannot ignore staff.


----------



## Danny T (Jul 19, 2019)

I really don't understand. Really...I don't understand. If I want to ignore someone or something I simply ignore them/it.
Just because someone or something annoys me I just don't respond.


----------



## jobo (Jul 19, 2019)

Danny T said:


> I really don't understand. Really...I don't understand. If I want to ignore someone or something I simply ignore them/it.
> Just because someone or something annoys me I just don't respond.


it's a function especially for snowflakes, its the internet equivalent of putting your finger in your ear and shouting I'm not listening  ! thea funny thing is people who are ignoring you have to find away to tell you, so aren't really ignoring you at all.! it's like they some how have come to the conclusion you care


----------



## Bruce7 (Jul 19, 2019)

Danny T said:


> I really don't understand. Really...I don't understand. If I want to ignore someone or something I simply ignore them/it.
> Just because someone or something annoys me I just don't respond.



I like the ignore button.
I find getting away from someone's negative energy for a little while allows me to be more positive.
Life is to short to think about negative things.
When I have a positive attitude I unignore them, because they may have something positive to say.
I feel the ignore button is a good Idea.


----------

